# Fencing



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2005)

Anybody ever try this? I would love to one day go at it. Since I love watching the lightsaber duels s much sword fighting is an honourable way to fight 

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 8, 2005)

I prefer sniper rifles, tanks, and missiles


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2005)

only for girly men who dont want to fight like a man!!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 8, 2005)

Who you calling girly men...?









Take your pick!

10 or 20 paces?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh I was kidding!!!

Sword fighting is a worthy skill!!

blade

[Edited on 11-8-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## wsw201 (Nov 8, 2005)

I took fencing in college. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2005)

Really how long did you take it?


----------



## wsw201 (Nov 8, 2005)

I ttok it for a semester. We used foils.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2005)

Dont they always use foils?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 8, 2005)

Nothing beats a blaster by your side kid!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2005)

I like Scottish sword play.

Highlander:





Braveheart:





Modern day Highland Warriors:





[Edited on 11-8-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2005)

There was a mighty duel...


----------



## wsw201 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Dont they always use foils?



For beginners they use foils but they also had sabres for the more advanced.


----------



## tdowns (Nov 8, 2005)

*Always wanted to.*

I've always wanted to take sword fighting lessons, I love the sword, great shots! The Last Samurai was a good sword movie, and of course, Conan is the King of Swordsmen. One day, maybe when my son's old enough, I may have to look into it.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 8, 2005)

Well If I live by you Andrew you could teach me


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 8, 2005)

I have fought with a baket hilt and targe off and on. It is a lot of work and great fun.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 8, 2005)

Andrew, those Scotsmen are into the kind of swordplay I enjoy watching, requires more of a masculine strength. However, the rapier does permit a lady to play in the game...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2005)

_En garde!_


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Arch2k (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 7, 2006)

:bigsmile:


----------



## Richard King (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh NOW I GET IT. Good fences make good neighbors has a whole new meaning.


----------



## lwadkins (Sep 7, 2006)

We Vikings prefer spears


----------



## lwadkins (Sep 7, 2006)

Viking Spear
The spear, not the sword, was the basic Viking weapon. No viking warrior would be more than a few feet from his spear at anytime. They in fact had several different types of spears. These, an elongated diamond shape, were effective hand to hand weapons. This was the most common use, but these throw well also.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 7, 2006)

If you like lightsaber duels, you may be more interested in Kendo. I took that for over a year when I was in college. It was fun, but honestly I didn't have the exercise tolerance to keep up.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 7, 2006)

Lon,
Another Viking here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I need a spear!!!!! Perfect for mormon missie hunting!!!

Scott,
Kendo, I'll have to check that out!!

Blade


----------



## lwadkins (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Peter (Sep 8, 2006)

5/16th Viking here too!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Who you calling girly men...?
> 
> 
> ...



uhh...can we make that 10 X 20? And I'm taking HUGE paces, brother!!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 9, 2006)

Peter,
It means your 5/16th's perfect!!!!!!


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2006)

I wish I new more about my Viking ancestry. My Grandmother is Danish (Jensen) and my Grandfather's grandmother was from Norway (Amundson). I don't know if the Vikings said it but as my Grandma use to, Uff-dah! I think that's a Midwestern dialect of Viking. 
Your ancestors are Norwegian right Nathan?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 5, 2006)

Peter,
Yes, and Icelandic,Danish,German,Irish, French Canadian. 

My grandfather comes from Brandal,Norway.

Hence Im King Olaf of Brandal Norway 

Nathan Olaf Brandal


----------



## Ravens (Oct 6, 2006)

Vikings Schmikings.

****






pretty much pwn3d you guys.

England Uber Alles !!!

[Edited on 10-6-2006 by Mudandstars]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 1, 2006)

100% Frisian here - we used to like the sword a lot. In 755AD, some of my ancestors used them to cut down St. Boniface (and from what I gather, then ate him). In the 1500's, a guy named Greate Pier used to board Dutch ships, take the sailors back to his castle, and behead them with a 2 meter long two-handed sword (he also used it in battle - you have to be pretty huge to swing that sort of thing around for an afternoon...) Oh yeah, and there was Baduhennawood, where a mob of Frisians destroyed a Roman army (I think Tacitus wrote about it later.) 

I've never fenced, but I do like like to make the swords (in the garage and with a small forge I have in the driveway.) Someday, perhaps.

Fryslan boppe!


----------

